# Speed Concept 7.2 XL?



## aabbas (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm planning to get my first tri bike soon and one that I'm leaning towards is the 2012 Trek Speed Concept 7.2- white and gray. Has anyone happened to see one still lurking in a Bay Area bike shop? I need a size XL.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Try Chain Reaction in Redwood City. I don't know if they have one but they're a good shop and will help you find one.


Also, Chain Reaction in Los Altos has a '11 7.5xl listed in stock.


----------



## T37931 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Speed Concept 7.2*

I have the 2010 version in the white and grey. Beautiful bike. If you do get one aim for a higher groupset than the stock Rival that came on mine. It just doesn't shift cleanly and it's hard to keep the high and low limits set on the front derailleur and will throw the chain in either direction. I've actually had chain suck on the bike. If it throws it to the outside it's easy enough to pedal it back on without stopping. 
Another thing about the bike and the only flaw in the bikes design is the cable guide under the rear brake housing. I don't know if they've made changes since 2010 but the guide has one mounting bolt in the center of it and will allow the guide to pivot and not allow clean shifting. My LBS drilled a second hole and installed a pin and it solved that issue. 
Beautiful bike but pay the extra money for the better components.


----------

